# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  still legit????

## bbminded

is this company still legit?????

----------


## steel113

bump... i'd like to know as well

----------


## jaysunderstudy

You need to take out the lab name in the pic. I'll send you a PM.

----------


## IvanDrago

bump this Id like a pm on this as well or just a post from someone who knows for sure

----------

